# te quiero comer a besos (beso)



## Clooney

Hola !!! Soy nuevo en foro. Queria saludarlos a todos y pedirles que que me hagan una traduccion al frances de esta frase:

"te quiero comer a besos"

Desde ya, muchas gracias y felices fiestas para todos.

Au revoir


----------



## araceli

Hola y bienvenido al foro:
comerse a besos = se manger de baisers
Quiero comerte a besos: Je veux te manger de baisers.
Este es sólo mi intento, esperemos a los nativos, suerte y felices fiestas.


----------



## Clooney

Bueno...muchísimas gracias por la respuesta y por la bienvenida !!!

Que tengas unas muy felices fiestas también.


----------



## Francisco Javier

Hola muy buenas noches 
En Francés hay una infinidad de palabras dulces..
*Je veux te manger de baisers*, no se dice mucho , pero si : 

*Je veux te manger à coups de baisers/ bisous
Je veux te dévorer de baisers... *_más fuerte que en español
_*Je désire te manger toute crue *_al feminino_*/ tout cru*_ al masculino
es como deseo comerte enterita / toda cruda...a bocados aqui en España.

*Très joyeuses fêtes*
_


----------



## Clooney

Francisco...Mil gracias...me quedo con la opción

*"Je veux te dévorer de baisers... " *

Gracias Nuevamente yFelices Fiestas !!!

*Clooney*


----------



## tell

Clooney said:
			
		

> Hola !!! Soy nuevo en foro. Queria saludarlos a todos y pedirles que que me hagan una traduccion al frances de esta frase:
> 
> "te quiero comer a besos"
> 
> Desde ya, muchas gracias y felices fiestas para todos.
> 
> Au revoir


____________________________________________

No acostumbramos a comer las gentes (broma), pero muy sexy sería..

*"COUVRIR DE BAISER TON CORPS"....*
"cubrir tu cuerpo de besos"...

y esto sería comerselo después....suerte.!!!!!!!!!

tell


----------



## Clooney

Gracias por tu ayuda tell...feliz año


----------



## tell

Clooney said:
			
		

> Gracias por tu ayuda tell...feliz año


 

http://forum.wordreference.com/images/icons/icon14.gif

Tu también que tengas muchos existos en el 2006 y que tus amores te llenen de felicidad.

*"HEUREUX NOUVEL ANNEE 2006" Paix,Paix et encore....Paix"*

(Feliz Año Nuevo 2006 y Paz, Paz y todavía más Paz).


----------



## hollaback_girl_45

quisiera saber como se dice en frances: me gustaria comerte a besos.


----------



## Julz

À mon avis, ce marchera:
Je voudrais te manger en bisous


----------



## ed-hipo

hmm... ça me semble un peu bizarre quand même, non?
je voudrais t'embrasser à en être rassasié (saciado el hambre)
que suena raro también dicho sea de paso


----------



## Gévy

Hola,

Creo se lo más aproximado es : je voudrais te couvrir de baisers.

Hasta luego


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Me sumo a la propuesta de Gévy,
Saludos


----------



## Cocodrake

Hola... soy nuevo en este foro y quiero ayuda para traducir una frase ... :

Niña Te Voy a Comer a Besos!  bueno segun  lo que investige seria ... *Je Veux Te Dévorer De Baisers Prunelle*


pero no estoy muy seguro... entonces ayudenme porfa =P 

Au Revoir!!


----------



## misamalik

La respuesta que tu quieres es...*Je vais te dévorer de baisers...* creo yo. No es *Je veux* porque eso quiere decir ..._yo quiero comerte a besos.._en vez de..._ te voy a comer a besos._


----------



## Cocodrake

=O Gracias! pero ... quiero decir "niña te voy a comer a besos" pero aun asi graciotas!!!


----------



## Andrea P

como hago para decir: quiero comerte a besos?? je veux te manger a bisous??

mostrame la barriga?? montres moi *la barriga??


----------



## Domtom

Andrea P said:


> quiero comerte a besos, je veux te manger a bisous


 
Casi, casi. Se dice _je vais te manger de baisers_.

Salud


----------



## Tina.Irun

Amplío lo indicado por Domtom (que no sea por falta de vocabulario**):
*Manger de baisers /*le combler/ l'accabler de baisers.

Añado: montre-moi ton ventre (¿niño o niña?)


----------



## anselmodr

Je pourrais dire facilement:
"Je vais te dévorer de baisers"


----------

